
White Gold: How Chinese porcelain became a worldwide sensation - Petiver
https://www.historytoday.com/history-matters/white-gold
======
chime
When I think of modern production practices, I think of Ford’s assembly line.
I wonder if the kilns in 18th century applied any form of assembly line or was
each worker pretty much starting and finishing each piece on their own.

